# Weird chest pains, but unsure if its cycle related.



## HammerStrength902 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I started my first test e + dbol + formeron cycle last Thursday.  (500mg week test e, and 25mg dbol)  Since Thursday, i've been getting strange, slight chest pains around the heart area.  I cant seem to pinpoint if its my heart, or maybe the lung, or even a muscle spasm.  I've ruled out the pec muscle, because it seems to be coming from underneath it.  I am 26 years old without any previous medical problems at all.

I know it cant be the test yet since there hasnt been enough time for it to kick in, however the dbol is definitely giving me some slight pumps already. Has anyone else experienced chest pains or palpitations while on dbol?  As far as diet goes, I eat 85% clean and at least 3+ cups of broccoli a day. (Thursday I did switch over to my bulking diet, from 150 carbs a day, to 300.  My sodium is kept around 1300-1800mg daily.)  I eat a lot of potassium.  I am on no stimulants besides 2 scoops of preworkout supplement, and currently quit cardio this week since im bulking.  I have no pains while lifting either.  Just throughout the day, about every hour or so, a slight discomfort feeling, or pain is felt around the chest area.

No other symptoms have presented itself.  Please chime in and let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## hypno (Jul 16, 2012)

Chest pains are nothing to play with. It is likely not serious but it's best that you talk to your doctor about them. The dbol can cause you to retain water and could cause some issues. You may want to cut that back some till you talk to your doc.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 16, 2012)

Also could be blood pressure fluctuations from the cycle, esp the dbol.

When on DMZ my heart would do backflips occasionally but nothing that caused an actual pain.

Id say heed hypno's advice and get it checked.

Also try to keep your diet as clean as possible, no saturated or trans fats


----------



## HammerStrength902 (Jul 16, 2012)

I also was taking 8oz of grapefruit juice prior to my dbol dose to help the absorption rate.  Forgot to mention that earlier.  I am going to pound water and hopefully get rid of any excess water on my body.  I may just stop taking dbol all together, since these chest pains are happening about once every 5 minutes now.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2012)

Go to a doc ASAP and get off the d-bol and formeron.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:
			
		

> Go to a doc ASAP and get off the d-bol and formeron.



^^this. Chest pains are no joke. Get checked out,


----------



## VonEric (Jul 16, 2012)

Def go to the doctor bro.. could be anything from high blood pressure to arithmia... not anything to play with. You could also have a heart defect you dont know about or it could be nothing. But not worth taking the risk of not going to find out. A friend of mine had a similiar issue and it turned out to be just anxiety and i also had another buddy have a TIA "mini stroke".. get checked out. Your health is the most important thing... VE


----------



## jacked187 (Jul 16, 2012)

dump the d-bol for sure and definetly get to the docs..


----------



## HammerStrength902 (Jul 16, 2012)

Should I stay on test e? I've been reading up that formestane, and forma can cause heart palpitations as well, so I will come off the dbol and formeron tomorrow. (Last dbol dose was 12 hours ago, and last formeron dose was about 30 minutes ago before I saw this thread again.)  I may place an order for aromasin in the mean time if I decide to stay on test.

If things havent cleared up in the next 24 hours, I will goto the doc.


----------



## VonEric (Jul 16, 2012)

good call and be honest with the doc


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 17, 2012)

prolly ok to stay on the test e but fuk waiting, if your having chest pains by your heart every 5 min, go NOW bro


----------



## HammerStrength902 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am beginning to think that that the palpitations may be anxiety related.  During my first pin, my nerves were very racked.  After I pinned, and put the bandaid on, I was relieved but immediately had an anxiety/panic attack at the thought of what I just did. It lasted a good 5-7 minutes.  I have never had an anxiety attack before in my life.  Im guessing I got psyched out.  I have had mild anxiety/anxious feelings towards this cycle every day since last Thursday.  I pinned again sunday, nerves racked again but I stayed calm.  I did not suffer from an anxiety attack this time, but the more I think about it, the more it worries me.  Regardless, I have came off dbol and formeron and have aromasin on the way.  Today my palpitations have let up quite a bit, and I only had a few while in the gym lifting heavy.  I will see how my body is acting in 9 hours and go from there. My anxiety as I write this post is probably a solid 6/10 though so this would make sense.  I will take the necessary precautions though.

Thanks everyone


----------



## jacked187 (Jul 17, 2012)

you can stay on the test,the dbol should be gone by now it doesnt stay in your blood very long.


----------



## brundel (Jul 17, 2012)

I didnt even read the whole thread.

Cease all drugs and meds and go see a DR today.
May be related, may not. Doesnt matter. Stop everything and see a dr.
It may save your life.

My uncle was having mild chest pains recently. No AAS use ever.
He needed  a quad bypass to survive.

Get to your Dr today.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Go to a doc ASAP and get off the d-bol and formeron.


do this right here. and if you continue make sure you get some letro, form may not work for you. I was running it and it had no effect, plus I gyno.


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 17, 2012)

If you go to doctor and be honest with him, best case scenario they run tests and find out its nothing or maybe a slight pec tear or something small like that totally unrelated to heart (I know you said you ruled that out but you never know).  Worst case they find out something is wrong and you can start treatment to get better or stop doing things that are negatively effecting you immediately.  Either way you should have "peice of mind" as long as your not terminally ill, which I doubt since your only 26.  Its a no brainer go to doctor.


----------

